# Pin Vice?



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey gents, got a question for yinz. 

I've been seeing more and more discussion mentioning pin vices. I've looked them up and they don't at all resemble what I grew up knowing a vice to be. 

I've already decided I need one :lol: but can you explain to me what it is/used for, and if anybody has recommendations for a nice one to get. 

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Pin vises are essentially a small tool for holding precision drill bits. These bits can be as small if not smaller than hypodermic needles and they WILL stick you if you're not careful. I use mine for drilling holes for spark plug wires and hoses, for starting a hole to be made larger with an exacto knife. I use a double collet style with allows two different size ranges of drill bits.










Bits are relatively inexpensive, from under a dollar to several dollars but taken care of they will last. I have some bits I've owned for more than 20 years.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine has a swivel head on it and I really like that, very comfortable to use. Looks like the one at this link: http://www.monstermarketplace.com/hand-tools-and-power-tools/swivel-head-pin-vise-drill


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Good for opening up solid molded tail-pipes too.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is a Topical set you can buy for about $12.50 A set shipped,...... A,*.31pc Metric Drill & Pin Vise Set* - 0.3mm to 2.0mm with a Swivel Head design as well, I also Have the Wooden ball set Pin Vice as well as a MUCH larger Drill Bet set for it and SAE bits as well...,..But this one is cheep enough, as well as very well made,...And Like Pete Just said, MAN THESE BITS ARE SMALL,...and Yes, they hurt,...lol...lol...lol..I don't wont to catch you doing things to you Pet Garble with them now, Like Performing Unnecessary surgeries and all on them and all. ....lol..lol..lol...."NOT THAT I HAVE TRIED THAT or anything",....lol..lol




*
31pc Metric Drill & Pin Vise Set - 0.3mm to 2.0mm 
$12.50*

*Widget Supply, Inc
1131 S Commercial Way SE
Albany, OR 97322

email: [email protected]
Phone: 541-926-1003
Fax: 541-926-1350*







*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

That's a really good price for 31 pieces.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for the info gents. I'll be looking into that one that you posted Ian. After a couple weeks of a real busy schedule I finally had a chance this past weekend to do a little work. Found myself wishing I had one of these already!


----------

